# Home brewer tv



## Tom (Dec 1, 2010)

our sister forum is a sponsor here
http://www.homebrewertv.com/
Ck out the latest video
Mash Tuns, Beer Book, Mash Paddle and Beer Tasting…
AND a review of 2 beers


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2010)

Good video! He's a little ecentric about tasting the beer but altogether very well done.


----------

